

Ask HN: How do you back-up your work? - ameen


======
ifmw
ARQ to Amazon Glacier for my system configuration ARQ to Amazon S3 for the
files that change more often Tarsnap to S3 for my servers.

The main advantage for all of the above is I always get to keep my secret key
secret.

------
aitoehigie
Never

